# Zoom Q8 Video And Audio In One Package



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I picked up an H4n a few weeks ago. If I had seen this I may have added the extra bucks and got the whole package. It seems to be the H4n with a quality video camera attached. Any thoughts?

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/video-equipment/zoom-q8-handy-audio-and-video-recorder?src=3TP5BEC

[video=youtube;P7UTFpssEv8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7UTFpssEv8[/video]










*Zoom** Q8 Handy Audio and Video Recorder *

*The Q8 combines a high-definition video camera and a multichannel,high-resolution four-track audio recorder in onecompact package,*


 the perfect companion for videocreators, bloggers, podcasters, musicians, and educators.Equipped with Scene and Auto Gain presets that adapt tovarious lighting and acoustic conditions, the Q8 also utilizesa system of mic input capsules that can be swapped out aseasily as the lenses of a camera, ensuring great results inevery kind of environment.

The Q8 provides support for audio up to 24-bit/96kHz and is equipped with a F2.0 aperture / 160Â° wide-angle lens for clear, crisp video in a variety of formats, up to 2034 x 1296 pixels (3M HD), with frame rates of up to 60 fps at 720p. It comes with a detachable stereo X/Y microphone and works with Zoom input capsules(excluding the Dual XLR/TRS Input Capsule). It has a built-in tripod mount and comes with a three-prong action camera mount adapter, allowing it to be used with a variety of third party mounts to catch any point of view. Advanced features include a rotatable full-color touchscreen LCD; dual combo mic/line-level XLR/TRS inputs with analog-style gain controls, selectable phantom power and -20dBpad; a built-in speaker and stereo headphone/line out jack for audio monitoring;and an HDMI output for video monitoring. A USB port enables the Q8 to be used with most popular streaming and editing software packages such as iMovie, Final Cut Pro, and the included Zoom HandyShare software.

Video data created in the Q8 is stored as MOV files and can be stored in various HD formats or in standard definition when space or streaming bandwidth is at a premium. Up to four tracks of audio can be recorded simultaneously and either integrated into MOV files, in AAC, or time-stamped WAV format for easy synchronization in post-production. The supplied lithium-ion battery can be recharged with the use of an optional AC adapter or via USB.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

What's the application? Recording your playing or a band? And then where do you want to post it?

There's so many different ways to do this stuff now. For me, it makes sense that whatever I record with can upload to youtube (so a phone or iPad, etc). Plug it into a mic and it's all good.

I can't see myself ever buying a video camera again. I had some really nice ones that were obsolete by the time I opened the box. This will likely be no different.


----------

